# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  MK-2866 (Ostarine) example cycle?

## thex95

Could any give me a good sample Ostarine (MK-2866) only cycle, including PCT? I have never used SARM's before, but the more I read up on them the more attractive they sound. It appears they have very little sides with positive results. Has anyone ever done a Ostarine only cycle? Also has anyone ever had any bad sides associated with this? I cant seem to find anyone who has ever gotten any bad sides form the stuff, sounds almost too good to be true which is the really worrisome part.

----------


## DanB

google it? or search?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## thex95

Oh I have done all that already, I just wanted advice from the guys on here. This forum seems to have the most well informed members out of any forum I have seen. Their is some pretty terrible advice being given out there, mind blowingly terrible.

----------


## MastaMan

yeah I'd like to see a suggested cycle. suppression on ostarine is usually so negligible that you could use some corny bullshit like tribulus or d aspartic acid for pct

----------


## pepous

Ostarine is used for PCT sometimes. My question, does ostarine raised your e2 levels while on it?

----------


## thex95

The more research I do on osterine the less inclined I am to do it. I see lots of guys getting sides with it so really why not just go all out and do a test cycle.

----------


## pepous

Can you write more about sides? I have no found much of tham except estradiol issues.

----------


## thex95

You mean the sides with cyp?

----------


## Userat204

I used ostarine at 25mg for 36days, simply because it was 30mg/30ml so that's what it worked out to, then I got another vial so continuing for another 30 days at 30mg a day. 

I just took it all at one time when convenient. 

You don't need a pct and I've never experienced anywhere from it. 

Just to be clear, in terms of not needing a pct, I got this info from friends who ran it as a standalone or in pct. I ran Osta during an AAS cycle. My whole purpose was to lower my doses, lower the amount of heavy androgens, but still have an effective cycle. Basically consisted of 360mg test, 800mg primo, 300mg mast prop, and at the start tren ace 150-350 (started at 350 then decided to drop to 150). 

So I can't really say exactly what it did. But IMO it was no different then adding tbol or var except I didn't have sides. I actually got my bp back to normal along with lipids while making gains so I was pretty happy. 

Sorry that none of that really helps you but that was my experience. Just start with 15mg for a day or two to check your tolerance, then move up to 25 or 30mg a day. It's a good alternative to AAS. It's kinda expensive but you don't have to worry about hpta suppression, or side effects. I know a guy running it at 60mg a day with no sides, but I wonder if there will eventually be hpta suppression at a dose that high. 

Actually a friend did have to increase water intake while on it, he was getting headaches, but it was from dehydration. 

So start with 25-30mg a day for a month, or get two bottles and run 60 days.

----------


## Blergs

> Could any give me a good sample Ostarine (MK-2866) only cycle, including PCT? I have never used SARM's before, but the more I read up on them the more attractive they sound. It appears they have very little sides with positive results. Has anyone ever done a Ostarine only cycle? Also has anyone ever had any bad sides associated with this? I cant seem to find anyone who has ever gotten any bad sides form the stuff, sounds almost too good to be true which is the really worrisome part.


there is not pct needed in most cases.

osta cycle:
wk1-8 15-25mg ed
done

----------


## Blergs

> The more research I do on osterine the less inclined I am to do it. I see lots of guys getting sides with it so really why not just go all out and do a test cycle.


you must be reading about the SARM S-4 its not the same as Osta.MK

osta i have not noticed any sides, and most others i know have not ether.
but with S4 Sarm just about all did. i never used S4 because i feel its unhealthy.

----------


## Blergs

> You mean the sides with cyp?


i think he means all the sides you claim to have herd about osta/mk

----------

